# how to keep shaved goat warm



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

What do I need to do to keep a shaved show boer warm at home, on the road, and at the show?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get a coat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A coat works wonders and also if you can a heat lamp if it is super cold, but make sure she cannot touch the lamp with the coat on.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

What type of coat? I was looking at a place called Judy's Western Wear online and they had all types. I assume the mesh one is for summer. Should it have a mesh back? I saw some fleece lined coats and removable fleece liners online too. 

Will it be ok to wear a coat for a couple months until the hair grows back?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I would never shave a goat for a show before memorial day or after mid September.
We clip ours for the NC Mtn State fair in the first week for Sept. For the NC State Fair at the end of October we touch up feet and legs, around the udder, and the udder.

If you have to use a heat lamp, the attached is much safer.

https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/prima-heat-lamp#product-information-reviews


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I use an insulated dog coat with denier lining. Jeffers has them online. Make sure you are taking it off and brushing regularly to let her skin breathe and watch for mite/lice problems.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Highly recommend this place for goat coats. It is a small business in NY state. Her name is Diana. Great business and coats are good!
www.goatcoatshop.com

And she will fix them if they have issues, you pay shipping and she may have charged me a little for fixing them but not sure she even did that! She is a great seamstress!

Sorry about the sideways photo....not sure how to fix it! lol.

Tami


----------

